# lirc igor_usb home-brew serial Empfänger Kernel >=3.0

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Lirc läßt sich mit dem aktuellem Kernel nicht kompilieren. Gibt es für einen seriellen Home-brew Empfänger bzw. den Igor_USB Empfänger da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten sie doch noch zu benutzen?

G. Roland

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du mal die Version von LIRC aus dem Git-Verzeichnis probiert?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hast du mal die Version von LIRC aus dem Git-Verzeichnis probiert?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Hallo,

habe mal in der Kernelconfig gesucht. Da gibt es jetzt dafür eigen Treiber. Am WE werde ich es mal testen.

G. Roland

----------

